# ms [mersi]



## Pinecone222

What is the English translation? - DA....ms frumos pt ce mi-ai trimis


----------



## Trisia

Hello,

That would be _chatspeak_ for "Da, mersi frumos pentru ce mi-ai trimis" = "Yes, thank you very much for what you've sent (to me)".

We've been using "mersi" (from the French "merci" ) in Romanian for a very long time now. I've seen my youngest sister abbreviate it like that when she's chatting on Messenger.


----------



## farscape

I don't know if it matters in this case (chatspeak) but for me, "mersi frumos" is closer to "thanks a lot" - colloquial, less formal. 

Best,


----------



## Trisia

farscape said:


> I don't know if it matters in this case (chatspeak) but for me, "mersi frumos" is closer to "thanks a lot" - colloquial, less formal.
> 
> Best,


That's a fair point.


----------

